# Minimum field spread for ducks and geese?



## dms (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't have a decoy trailer and was wondering what everyone's take is on how many dekes (geese and ducks) for the minimum field spread. My intention would be to shoot geese and ducks. I have 2 spinners and right now 1 dozen fb mallard ducks, and 3 dozen fb geese (lessors). I'm thinking this is a about right.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's more than I started with. You will do just fine. Pay attention to concealment. Blinds stick out more in a smaller spread. Definitely enough decoys to kill birds though. Also depends how many people you plan to hunt with. I would only put two or maybe three people with that amount of decoys. Just my opinion though.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

You'll be just fine. I don't use much more than that most of the time and I can't really say I've ever thought "if I would have had more decoys I probably would have done better." Scouting is always key.

On a side note, are you able to get all of that gear into a pickup box?


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with Matt. Pay attention to concealment and you will be more than fine. I didn't have a way to store all my decoys when I moved out here last year and my spread consisted of 1 dz shells, 20 full bodies, 2 doz field mallards, and a spinner and I had no problems killing birds all fall. Scouting is the key to success. I am a firm believer that scouting is more important than the amount of decoys you can put in a field.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

If you wanna just shoot ducks all you need is your spinners. if your in the right spot all you need is 18 goose decoys, put six around your blind to hide it better


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> If you wanna just shoot ducks all you need is your spinners. if your in the right spot all you need is 18 goose decoys, put six around your blind to hide it better


To be honest for ducks you don't need any thing if you are in the right spot..... I have decoys but don't use them if the spot is right


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

On a couple hunts last year for mallards in the corn we ran 22-25 dozen fb mallards, only real diff. I seen was that when flocks finished instead of staying bunched up they spread way out so it was easier for everyone to stay in their own shooting lane and cover up an kill more birds quicker, otherwise when I was in college my field spread consisted of 2 dozen shell honker decoys an 3 spinners, put a lot of birds on the ground jus using that.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

More than enough...I've killed ducks and geese with 1/2 dozen full body Mallards, a few Canada shells and a spinner for many years.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

You won't need much out there if your targeting ducks. Just make sure your on the X, and even then it is no guarantee! Put out what you feel confident in, big or small and make sure your hide is top priority.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Arranging the decoys in a realistic manner and getting hidden properly is the most important. The decoy arrangement depends on the situation with the available feed. Scouting will show if the birds are bunching up on a knock down row in the corn or a stripe of wheat that spilled over from the grain truck etc. or if the birds are well spread out evenly. Mimic what you see on the spot where you observed it. Concealment: Layout blinds are real bad about providing a linear/planar shadow for the birds to spot. It is worst on bright sunny mornings with lots of frost. It is the toughest part of concealment if you are using one. Tumbleweeds poking up through that shadow really help, but don't overdo it. And ditch the spinner when geese are around, they often peel off when seeing it. As far as minimum numbers is concerned, I have done real well at times with 2-4 lookers and nothing else. Killed ducks as a bonus too. A flag is very valuable tool also.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I have more shells than FB's on my trailer and I do that so I can hawl alotta basic gear to the field. Early season I will drop down about 3 doz total and work up to bigger spreads of 150 with half being FB. Up here where I hunt I use a few mojos on the field to help suck the duckies in. I find that if there are ducks in the area my Canada decoys work great at getting em in. I rarely put down duck decoys in a field. No need to crazy.

Just start with what your budget allows or what you can transport. You will figure it out!


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

Top priorities in my opinion are
1.Scouting
2.Concealment
3.Decoys
4.Calling


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

I can pack 3 dozen FB goose decoys and 2.5 dozen FB duck decoys 2 blinds 2 robos into my little toyota. THe spread in my opinion is perfect for 1 to 3 guys.


----------

